# Found - PFD and Helmet at Stone Bridge



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

To the group who was just ahead of us on Brown's down to Stone Bridge on Friday - you left a torn Type V pfd and a cheaper commercial type helmet at the Stone Bridge takeout on Friday afternoon.

I have it if you want it back. We waited around the take out for about an hour after you left, but since you didn't return, we decided to take it since we figured you would have a better chance of getting it back through the 'buzz than if we left it for other punks to grap. PM or email me.


----------

